# Federgabel Uphill zu oder auf



## crash_bumm_bang (4. Oktober 2014)

Hi,
baue seit kurzem immer mal wieder kurze knackige Uphillpassagen in meine Marathon-Umfänge mit ein, d.h. ca. 50-70hm zwischen 12-18% Steigung und sehr verblockt, kurvig, sandig und teilw. mit tiefen Furchen versehen, mein Bike: Cannondale F29 Carbon2, alles Serie.
Ich habe den Eindruck mit offener Gabel flüssiger und sicherer zu fahren dafür aber mehr Kraft anstrengen muss. Wie machen das die Erfahrenen, Gabel zu oder auf?


----------



## Dunkler_Keiler (4. Oktober 2014)

'Erfahren' hin oder her: Mit einem, deinem vergleichbaren Hardtail, verfahre ich grundsätzlich auch wie du: 
Auf unebenem Terrain flach oder bergauf Gabel auf (FOX: D). Wenn es ernsthafter abwärts geht, also Steilstufen oder Steilpassagen, wo man stärker bremsen muss, Plattform rein (T). Lockout nur auf Asphalt (C).
Am Fully hingegen lasse ich die Federung meistens in Ruhe. Vielleicht auch, weil sie nicht vom Lenker aus bedienbar ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eduard_Haarig (5. Oktober 2014)

Also bei verblockten Passagen bergauf lasse ich die Gabel auch meist offen da mir bei geschlossenem Lockout etwas die Kontrolle fehlt. 
Das kostet zwar theoretisch etwas mehr Kraft, praktisch habe ich aber eine größere Freiheit bei der Linienwahl und komme effizienter hoch.


----------



## Nico87 (7. Oktober 2014)

Ich habe meine Gabel immer offen


----------



## Dinner (8. Oktober 2014)

Hi!
Ich fahre bei ebener Steigung (z.B. auf Asphalt oder eben kaum Wurzeln, Steine im Weg) Gabel zu. Dann kann man auch mit dem Oberkörper mitwippen, ohne das die Gabel zu viel Energie schluckt.
Aber über Hindernisse mach ich auch bergauf die Gabel auf. Wenn das Vorderrad über Hindernisse zu sehr springt, weil die Gabel nicht nachgibt, kostet das mehr Energie, als mit geschlossener Gabel.
Teilweise mache ich die Gabel tatsächlich kurz für 2 Sekunden auf und wieder zu - wenn z.B. nur kurz ein Hindernis/Stufe/Wurzel o.ä. auftaucht und danach alles gleich wieder "glatt" ist. (für was hat man sonst Lockout am Lenker?)


----------



## ghostmuc (10. Oktober 2014)

ebene Steigung ???? fährst du auch im flachen Downhill ?


----------



## schaumat (15. Oktober 2014)

Jahrelang bin ich bergauf auf dem Hardtail generall mit geschlossener Gabel gefahren. Nur in mittlerem, steinigem Terrain (kurze und viele Stöße) habe ich die Gabel aufgemacht um die Unebenheiten wegzufedern.

Wenn es stufiger wird, dann mache ich die Gabel zu und ziehe jeweils leicht am Lenker, um das Vorderrad zu entlasten oder sogar auf das jeweilige Niveau der nächsten Stufe zu liften. Ich bild mir ein, das bergauf fahren geht dann auch schön flüssig. 

Aber generell fühlte ich, dass die offene Gabel Energie durch das leichte Auf und Ab raubt. 

Diesen Sommer habe ich öfter die Gabel bergauf offen gelassen und es hat auch nicht mehr gewippt als die Jahre davor mit geschlossener Gabel. Unterschied: ich hatte meine Sattelpostion angepasst (1cm weiter nach vorne) und konnte daduch runder treten. 

Und bei meinem Fully kommt mehr Unruhe in den Hinterbau, wenn die Gabel bergauf offen ist. Also gilt hier für mich hier: zumachen.


----------



## Black-Under (18. Oktober 2014)

Ich fahre die Gabel immer offen. Fahre ja jetzt seit 2 Monaten nen Fully und fahre mitlerweile auch manche bergauf Passagen hinten auf Downhill. Bei lockeren losen Untergrund mit wenig Grip greift das Hinterrad besser, da kommt es nicht darauf an ob es mehr Kraft kostet, ein durchdrehendes Hinterrad bringt auch nichts.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (18. Oktober 2014)

schaumat schrieb:


> Aber generell fühlte ich, dass die offene Gabel Energie durch das leichte Auf und Ab raubt.


Natürlich kostet das Wippen Energie. Sie erwärmt den Dämpfer. Man kann aber aus der Not eine Tugend machen. Als ich auf meinem ersten Fully den Berg hoch fuhr, war ich über die wilde Wipperei erschrocken. Das war damals eine Stahlfeder ohne Dämpfer. Die Erscheinung hat aber ein Gutes. Sie zeigt uns glasklar, das unserer Bewegungsablauf unökonomisch ist. Ohne Feder geht das ganze über Reifendeformation. Das fällt nicht so auf, ist aber dennoch Energie fordernd. Ich begann also zu üben, das Wippen dabei zu vermeiden. Ich kann das nur empfehlen. Irgendwann war das Wippen kaum noch wahrzunehmen. Folglich wurde auch (fast) keine Energie mehr in Bewegungen investiert, die nicht dem Vortrieb dienten.


----------



## scratch_a (18. Oktober 2014)

Ich fahre eigentlich auch alles immer offen...Gabel und Dämpfer. 
Bin aber auch selten in den Alpen mit 500hm oder mehr am Stück unterwegs, da würde ich es mir evtl. mal überlegen


----------



## Deleted253406 (20. Oktober 2014)

Black-Under schrieb:


> Ich fahre die Gabel immer offen. Fahre ja jetzt seit 2 Monaten nen Fully und fahre mitlerweile auch manche bergauf Passagen hinten auf Downhill. Bei lockeren losen Untergrund mit wenig Grip greift das Hinterrad besser, da kommt es nicht darauf an ob es mehr Kraft kostet, ein durchdrehendes Hinterrad bringt auch nichts.



Ack. Gabel habe ich vorne immer auf.
Den Dämpfer drehe ich nur bei ganz üblen Anstiegen zu.
Bei ruppigem Untergrund eher auf "Trail", dann gibt es gefühlt mehr Traktion.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## metal1986 (10. November 2014)

ghostmuc schrieb:


> ebene Steigung ???? fährst du auch im flachen Downhill ?



http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ebene_(Mathematik)

ebene Steigung: zum Beispiel eine Straße oder ein Forstweg
unebene Steigung: zum Beispiel ein Trail, etc...

;-)


----------



## Eduard_Haarig (10. November 2014)

Auch bekannt als die schiefe Ebene.


----------



## Laerry (10. November 2014)

Auf Straße und Forstwegen Gabel auf, sobald es aufn Trail geht und holpriger wird Gabel auf.


----------



## ina0281 (5. Dezember 2014)

Gabel immer auf.... ;-)


----------



## dubbel (5. Dezember 2014)

metal1986 schrieb:


> ghostmuc schrieb:
> 
> 
> > ebene Steigung ???? fährst du auch im flachen Downhill ?
> ...


Ebene steht für:   Ebene (Geographie), Landschaft ohne größere Erhebungen

Eine Ebene in der Geographie ist eine Landschaft ohne besondere Höhenunterschiede (Hügel, Berge).
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ebene_(Geographie)


----------



## ride-FX (5. Dezember 2014)

ich fahr alles im "trail-mode" dann taugt die dämpfung für FR/DH bergab und bergauf wippt es nicht so stark. ständig umzuschalten wäre mir zu blöd zu mal climbs mit geschlossener druckstufe bei unebenheiten eher zu gripverlust führt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mojo25 (8. Dezember 2014)

Also bergauf, bergab ist die Gabel eigentlich immer auf, egal ob Gelände oder Strasse. Einzig wenn ich weiß, dass ich ein Stück im Wiegetritt fahre blockiere ich die Gabel, dann pumpt die nicht so.


----------



## Black-Under (12. Dezember 2014)

ZOverted schrieb:


> _well he wasn't and back going I you just say that was like you on right all aren't your way I Humphreys are alcohol cool she can call back Omaha a of I am NOT remembers II here people why well while longer mall home all yeah now green that cop hold yeah _


 
Sonst ist aber alles in Ordnung bei Dir?

Everythings ok with you?


----------

